# Haircut for a border collie??



## Blue-bear (7 April 2009)

I need to find a suitable haircut/ trim for my girl.
She seems to be really long kinda curly, scruffy coated and is soooo active all day everyday she is getting far to hot already and it doesnt seem fair if i can help her.
I have just tried doing her tummy with OH hair clippers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 with the grade 4 guard on, and thats fine because it hidden, but i cant do that all over? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




It has been mentioned to get her hand stripped but not sure what this will achieve and collies dont normally get this done as far as im aware....
Im more than happy to have a go myself one way or another, but im frightend im going to make her look really silly!

Help/suggestions??


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (7 April 2009)

No suggestions but please if you manage to find anything PLEASE let me know as my boy is having the same prob and he is 99% black, so heat + him = bad combo!! 

Any help would be really appreciated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and my OH doesnt have hair clippers! (damn it!)


----------



## appylass (7 April 2009)

A friend used to have a border collie and she used to clip her right out (except her head) at the beginning of summer, she also left a 'pompom' on the end of her tail as the dogs favourite pastime was catching her tail and spinning round with it in her mouth  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 She was such an active dog, it really seemed to take years off her in the hot weather, even though she did look a bit silly to start with


----------



## nicnag (7 April 2009)

Our shepherds both clip their dogs out during the summer, leave their heads and legs but otherwise the lot comes off. They are a lot cleaner and more comfortable for it although it does look very odd for a bit!
ETA - they just do it with the sheep clippers but I'd reckon horse clippers with a coarse blade and going with the hair would do the same job. Depends how tidy you want her!


----------



## CAYLA (7 April 2009)

Hand strip 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Nooooooo
I groom, and I always take the stomach off anyway and inner thighs(hind legs) of fluffies like long coated sheps or collies, I generally jsut thin them out, and trim everywhere else it really tydies them up and takes alot of hair away, but leaves them neat and UNSCALPED 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Im grooming a long coat shepherd tomorrow and a bearded colli x, I will tidy them both, bot I wont scalp what can be seen


----------



## ru-fi-do (7 April 2009)

I had both my collies clipped completely last year and it was the best thing I ever did and wish I had done it years ago. They were both soo much happier, it grows back after about 3 months. They will be going in about a months time again. The difference in them was amazing, the appearance did take a bit of getting used to and people would ask me what breed they are because they are red and white. I'll try and upload photo's tomorrow, plus on another good note there are less hairs to hoover up


----------



## ru-fi-do (8 April 2009)

Here's some pics  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.............
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]  
[image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

This was him (on the left) before but it was taken a couple of years ago, his coat seems to grow alot thicker now and he had just had a bath on this pic, the other collies coat doesn't grow as thick. *Escuse the mess in the background, we were doing our garden up at the time*
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

It does take some getting used to to look at but it did make him so much happier in summer especially because they are always on the go!


----------



## Mrjacks0n (8 April 2009)

my collie has a massive coat she looks like a bear , the last 2 years in summer we clip with horse clippers but clip  the way the coat lays same  as one in picture, she had a new lease of life best thingto do,she can now keep up with archi the springer send us some before and after pics


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 April 2009)

Errm...I'm with CALA (and I'm a dog groomer, too)

The problem with clipping out a collie (or any double coated breed for that matter) is that it ruins the texture.  When it does grow back, it tends to grow back thicker and softer, with less top (ie guard) hair. MOre under coat comes in, which is the thick soft that keeps them warm in the winter, and insulates them in the summer FROM the heat.  The top coat is vital water proofing.  The under coat when it's exposed is much more of an attractant to dirt etc.   So what you're generally left with is thick, soft sponge.  Some dogs do grow okay, but to me it's not worth it. 

If your dog has been neutered/spayed, it's possible it's producing much  more under coating anyway - so hence the "stripping" term, but it's NOT handstripping like you'd do on a terrier.  Personally I'd rather use a coat king, a good brush and comb and a really deep bath/condition and high velocity dryer to do the job.  Thin the coat out sufficiently then trim all over with thinning scissors, or worst case scenario, a clipper with a comb attachment set at about an inch or maybe 3/4 inch.

If I have to clip something then I clip a panel out the tummy so that it's got skirt hanging over it to hide the clipped part but I make sure it's not so short that it's going to irritate the skin. 2mm as the shortest....

In my shop I really really try to discourage someone from clipping a collie or any other double coated breed...unless there is a serious skin disorder in which the coat is best allowed to air.

Georgieblue, if you  maybe post a photo, I might be able to give you some tips, advice.


----------



## CAYLA (8 April 2009)

Lol, Im always horified when Im asked to scalp long coated sheps or collies 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think people need to see the difference between tidy and trim and scalped, I think alot of owners jsut think there is nothing that can be done to tidy them up, but then they looked shocked as hell when they demand a baldy, then see it


----------



## PucciNPoni (9 April 2009)

I had a professional dog walker in yesterday who was picking up a client's dog. He asked me about grooming a samoyed so we chatted (it's another clients dog, not his own).  So he was telling me that another groomer had clipped the entire coat off, tail and all and the owner was devastated.  I asked if the coat had been matted, he says no - just long and needing a tidy!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  My concern was partially for the fact the coat is now ruined - but also that the dog is now exposed to the sun in an unnatural way for hte dog, potential for sunburn. Okay, I know it IS Scotland, but we do get the odd sun....  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think in that case it was just like you say - the owner wanted short but didn't realise that short can mean REALLY short.


----------

